# CA ambulance driver cert. - DL 51 (confused)



## -kv- (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi everybody. new to this site and i love it. just recently pass my NREMT and pay my fees with the county, but i have few questions about the California ambulance driver cert. regarding DL51 (medical exam report). went to the Doc. to complete the DL51 (medical exam), but the doc doesn't seem to see this form much so he just filled out the form for me, but when i ask him if i was suppose to get medical exam certificate, he said he doesn’t know, so i am suppose to get the medical exam cert., do i really need it and if, i do, how does it look like and where do I get this from?

Sorry if this is long, but Thank You every much for your time and help.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Mar 4, 2011)

Just turn in the form with EVERYTHING in red filled out.. i made the mistake of believing them and they left the top unfilled out. The blue card with his signature and yours is what u keep and the form itself is given to DMV.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2011)

Blue card? I think you meant green lol.


----------



## Markhk (Mar 4, 2011)

Your doc fills out the DL51 and the DL51A (the green wallet-sized card). You keep the green card on your person and you hand in the DL51 form to the DMV. 

Most primary care docs I've met have no idea how to fill out the DL51 form. I had to go back to my doc after he forgot to tick the ONE TINY BOX IN RED that said that I was NOT Blind in One Eye. I've had much better success having the form filled out when I go an occupational medicine doc - they do this stuff routinely. 

The DL51 and DL51A can be picked up at any DMV.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Mar 5, 2011)

firefite said:


> Blue card? I think you meant green lol.



thats what happens when its late at night, lack of sleep and trying to figure out were to apply and how to get LA and OC extended scope, which OC's is blue card.


----------

